# Property rental advice please



## kernewick (Aug 31, 2012)

Having taken advice we are now looking to rent instead of buying and we were wondering if there is anything to watch out for? We have looked around and the prices seem very reasonable, we are thinking of somewhere rural rather than the usual communities, purely because we live on a remote farm in the Uk and are fast becoming antisocial recluses  it seems that a 3 bed villa with pool can be had for around 800€, we hope to move close to the Latchi or Polis area as we have stayed around this area for the last 10 years or so and feel comfortable here, also we need a bit of land as we intend to bring our 3 dogs with us.
I was wondering if there are any pitfalls to watch out for, types of agreement, security of tenure, deposits etc, also how strict are the 'no pet' rules, we have just done a quick test shortlist of properties and found at least 20 suitable but only 3 are pet friendly, some said outside only but we are definitely not going to do that!

Any pointers at all would be greatly appreciated, especially from those who have gone down a similar route, thank you.

Phil & Ann


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Cypriots don’t seem to be as “pet friendly” as the brits, threads on other forums will point out the pitfalls.

I know of one family who were told no pets and subsequently got a cat, they were given a choice, no cat or no home, they called the landlords bluff and had to move.

When you meet locals tell them you are looking, we got asked a few times if we were on holiday or living here, tell them you are looking. Just about everybody here knows someone who has a villa to rent. We found one to view while in the bakery in Polis and another in the Royal cafe, a third came from Pantelis Palace in Skoulli. 

Long term tends to mean 6 months or more, and it is normal to give a deposit of one month up front and it seems common not to pay for the final month. Agreements tend not to be worth the paper they are written on, if something goes wrong the courts take ages to hear anything.

Don’t be afraid to haggle, I got our down by about 25%.

Many properties are built using the 10% rule which means that an adjoining field may belong to the same person as the villa, when looking ask. If the dogs just need somewhere to roam it should be fine.

If in the sticks just be aware of snakes, during the hunting season you need to keep dogs and cats away from where hunters may go.


----------

